# Colonoscopy Prep Question



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

I am supposed to be at the hospital at noon tomorrow. On the papers the dr sent home with me it says take 4 dulcolax at 7 tonight. Then, at 7 in the morning take 1 reglan, at 7:30 start drinking the nulytely. Im worried that is not enough time for the nulytely to finish working. I dont want to be not cleaned out or still going when i have to leave for the hospital. If anyone has had the same meds to take before the procedure, could you let me know what time you started and how long it took to get to clear stools?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I wasn't on the same prep exactly however I had the aussie version of ducolax the night before the day of the prep. To be honest I only had 2 of them and I was passing almost clear water just from those, by the time I got to the prep there was nothing left, I just pooped prep from then on! Sorry probably not a whole lot of help but I'm sure they've given you enough time.


----------



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I took the 4 dulcolax earlier and i have been streaming water for hours. Can see how there could be much left tomorrow. Fun, fun...lol


----------

